# crossing the channel



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm planning to take "Betty Boop" the MH to the continent this summer,and have been reading with interest the posts on ferry crossings.

Having looked at the prices which seem to vary tremendously from one operator to another, I'm left confused as to why bother with them in the first place when the Euro tunnel is much cheaper and faster???.

Obviously I'm missing something, so please someone explain why ferries are favoured or I could make a mistake.

Ahh yes the duty free's... :0)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: crossing the chanel*



wozzy said:


> I'm left confused as to why bother with them in the first place when the Euro tunnel is much cheaper and faster???.



Faster, yes.

Try getting across in the tunnel for nine quid each way though. 8O  

Unfortunately you have missed the boat (Aarrrgggghhhhh) for the very cheap fares, but have a look at Norfolkline sailings in the middle of the night.

That time is no problem when your bed follows you everywhere you go!! 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

Without knowing the size of your unit, it is difficult to offer advice.

Eurotunnel offer a minimum of £61 one way. P&O are about £25 one way for a shortish motorhome and Norfolk Line, as mentioned were as little as £9. This sounds cheap but Norfolk line then add on a "per metre charge" for vans above a certain dimension.

Best thing to do is pick your dates and shop around all operators on the Eastern Channel

www.eurotunnel.com

www.poferries.com

www.ldlines.co.uk

www.transeuropaferries.com

and I suppose I had better mention www.seafrance.com

Russell


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We've never used the tunnel - it is a long way to drive from Devon unless we are heading towards the low countries. For us for France it is easier to go from Plymouth, just 1.25 hours drive from home.However I am sure there is no reason not to use the tunnel if it suits you although they have some rules about gas and its carriage which you have to comply with, as you do with a ferry. 

Eurotunnel, P & O, Irish Ferries, Wightlink and Stenna will all take Tesco reward vouchers in exchange for travel with them, so it may pay you to look into that. it does take a good deal of looking to find the best deal, sometimes it is cheaper through CC and sometimes directly through the company itself, and sometimes with one of the many companies selling their tickets. it takes AGES!!

We like the chance for a rest, a stretch and something to eat on a quick crossing and a chance to take a longer night sailing as a way to get away sooner for a holiday by sleeping our way across the channel. we always book a cabin if this is the case and treat it as a part of the holiday, not just a journey!

Duty free does not exist within Europe, so you won't get particularly good bargains on any ferry or tunnel IMHO. Better to visit a hypermarket; close to the ports they all sell all the British brands of alcohol anyway!

Whatever you choose, especially in this day and age of companies floundering, don't forget the insurance as soon as you have bought the tickets!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

From Manchester you can takes your pick about routes and each one has something going for it.

The tunnel is quick; half an hour and you don't have to leave your vehicle but some folk just don't like the being under the ground bit.

Dover - Calais is the next fastest but tends to have lots of school parties 'patrolling' the passenger areas and there is the faff of going to and from your van.

Norfolk line has no coach parties but is about 2 hrs for the crossing. I dislike sitting around when there are journeys to be done.

The western channel routes. Lots of sitting around but do give you a flying start for western France but are more pricey.

Forget the duty free bit. It's much cheaper on the other side as the French supermarkets do put the same mark-ups on things. 

Just a personal view but may help to explain the variety :?


----------



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot folk's, looks like more research is needed and soon but a desision will have to be made.
So far the tunnel is still ahead on price and I just want to get to the other side..


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Eurotunnel, P & O, Irish Ferries, Wightlink and Stenna will all take Tesco reward vouchers in exchange for travel with them, so it may pay you to look into that. it does take a good deal of looking to find the best deal, sometimes it is cheaper through CC and sometimes directly through the company itself, and sometimes with one of the many companies selling their tickets. it takes AGES!!!..............................


P&O do not now accept Tesco vouchers for the Dover/Calais crossing.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

autostratus said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > Eurotunnel, P & O, Irish Ferries, Wightlink and Stenna will all take Tesco reward vouchers in exchange for travel with them, so it may pay you to look into that. it does take a good deal of looking to find the best deal, sometimes it is cheaper through CC and sometimes directly through the company itself, and sometimes with one of the many companies selling their tickets. it takes AGES!!!..............................
> ...


Ooops, sorry, only to Ireland now these days!


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tunnel*

I used the tunnel for the first time last year, BRILLIANT, I LOVE IT


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

wozzy said:


> Thanks a lot folk's, looks like more research is needed and soon but a desision will have to be made.
> So far the tunnel is still ahead on price and I just want to get to the other side..


Ive never taken the van across on a ferry and have only ever used the tunnel so cant comment on ferries but the tunnel is hassle free quick and painless.
pm me if you want to (if you decide to use it) and i can give you the gen.
Phill


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Living in Ipswich its easier for us to use the Dover routes.

But on occasions we have traveled to Plymouth, Portmouth, Poole etc

We always go by price but tend to go Eurotunnel and use Tesco vouchers. 

For us we just like to get the sea journey over as quickly as poss as neither of us like sea journeys.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We do travel by ferry to France because I love the sea, but that said the tunnel is quicker & the biggest advantage in my book no dings.
Sylke


----------



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks again, looks like the tunnel for me.
the only thing that bothers me is, how do you prove your gas bottle is only 80% full or less?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

wozzy said:


> Thanks again, looks like the tunnel for me.
> the only thing that bothers me is, how do you prove your gas bottle is only 80% full or less?


I don't think that you will find the gas bottle issue a problem.

The check appears to be no more than to make sure the valves are in the off position


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

WE preferred the tunnel even though it was more expensive until we had to come back early due to a death in the family, we then had to pay an extra £70, althogh insured we felt this was unfair.
We now get a sea france 3 ticket carnet, we can travel almost when we like, no booking for £64 return, cant be bad.


----------

